# new fahaka



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

just took over this puffer from clayton today.


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

fahaka with his tankmate, but only for one hour coz He start nipping fin so I took my rainbow kamfa out and put my 14" red devil with him...hahaha...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fahaka, man


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

that thing is sweet man, how much did it cost ya?


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

mauls said:


> that thing is sweet man, how much did it cost ya?
> [snapback]1201224[/snapback]​


50 bucks.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looking good, looks like a nice size too


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

nice fish... BAD gravel....


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> nice fish... BAD gravel....
> [snapback]1201250[/snapback]​


just too lazy to replace new.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> nice fish... BAD gravel....
> [snapback]1201250[/snapback]​


ur the last person i thouhgt would every say bad gravel...... they look like ur colors


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mauls said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > nice fish... BAD gravel....
> ...


dude have you ever seen my tank? natural all the way.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

fahaka's are awesome, i might get one this weekend. looks nice!


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Looking good. He'll enjoy his new home.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking Fahaka







One of the few fish I would love to have myself, so great pick up and take good care of it


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

cool nice pick-up


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

thx to all command


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

puffers are great fish....so cool pick up..and cool wierd looking fh


----------

